# Graham's Slam with Doormat Kicker and more 11-12-11



## jackstraw (Jan 3, 2011)

My buddy Graham called me at the last minute yesterday morning to see if we had an opening. I was a little reluctant, as Michelle had a huge honey-do list that was LONG overdue. Decisions, decisions. As much as I hate to miss cleaning day, we decided to fish.  Graham was hoping to get on some Redfish, and with low tides and an awesome Redfish bite the last two weeks, I figured we could make it happen. I didn't think the bite was gonna be as strong as it was though! The first creek spot, the bite was steady. What we thought were Redfish turned out to be fiesty Flounder, including a real mat that came in at just over 2 ft long!! The bite slowed down, and Graham wanted to see if we could find some sight fishing opportunities for cruising Reds at low tide. Graham is an accomplished Bonefish fly fishing guide in the Islands, as well as an accomplished Canadian Trout and Muskie Guide, so sight fishing some Reds would be icing on the cake. As luck would have it, we turned the corner and Reds were everywhere. After jigging and corking 10-15 Reds up to 23" and a huge heartbreaker that pulled at the boat, Graham broke out the long pole. Probably the highlight of my day was watching Graham take one of his own hand tied flies in a beautiful brown & bronze color and start picking off Redfish. Headed back to the marina with Redfish still biting but daylight waning. A short distance from the marina we broke out the DOA shrimp and lip divers to complete the slam. Sure enough, the fish gods were smiling and Mr. Speck showed up. Although I was a little disappointed at having missed cleaning day, I gotta thank Graham for gettin us out and having the stars and moon line up in a big way...


----------



## captjimV.A.S (Jun 2, 2008)

*reds*

Must be nice to be able to keep more than 1 red fish!!!


----------



## jackstraw (Jan 3, 2011)

captjimV.A.S said:


> Must be nice to be able to keep more than 1 red fish!!!


i feel your pain. i fished florida my whole life. i think georgia's slot(14 -23) really helps the breeder size fish. there are many days where we limit out and release even more. the redfish population on the georgia coast really is strong! i thought florida was considering a 2 fish limit.


----------



## pompanopete (Aug 5, 2009)

Nice catch!!!!!


----------

